# Tivo Bolt, 4K & LG TVs



## princesslindsay (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a LG 55UB8200 TV. New HDMI 2.0 Cable and the Tivo Bolt. The TV can do 4k just fine via the built in apps but when i try to set the resolutions to anything above 1080p, the screen flashes. 

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

princesslindsay said:


> I have a LG 55UB8200 TV. New HDMI 2.0 Cable and the Tivo Bolt. The TV can do 4k just fine via the built in apps but when i try to set the resolutions to anything above 1080p, the screen flashes.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?


Only 1 of the HDMI inputs support HDCP 2.2.

Are you sure you have it plugged into the correct HDMI input?


----------



## princesslindsay (Mar 19, 2016)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Only 1 of the HDMI inputs support HDCP 2.2.
> 
> Are you sure you have it plugged into the correct HDMI input?


Yes hdmi 1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you tried a different HDMI cable?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

princesslindsay said:


> Yes hdmi 1


Is that the 1 HDCP 2.2 input?


----------



## princesslindsay (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes according to the manual it is. And yes I've tried 2 diff hdmi cables including a brand new hdmi 2.0 one made for it


----------



## princesslindsay (Mar 19, 2016)

What I'm wondering is that maybe the tv isn't compatible with the output signal from the TiVo the 2160 (60 fps)


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

princesslindsay said:


> What I'm wondering is that maybe the tv isn't compatible with the output signal from the TiVo the 2160 (60 fps)


Yes your TV supports 2160p60

Try HDMI input 3


----------



## princesslindsay (Mar 19, 2016)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Yes your TV supports 2160p60
> 
> Try HDMI input 3


I actually tried 3 just now and then 2. It works on both 2 and 3. I'm not sure why it doesnt work on input 1. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

princesslindsay said:


> I actually tried 3 just now and then 2. It works on both 2 and 3. I'm not sure why it doesnt work on input 1. Thanks for all your help.


Read Page 24 of the LG owners manual. 
10 bit UHD is supposed to go in HDMI Input 3, which makes no sense as it says HDCP 2.2 is only on Input 1.


----------

